# Shower tray repair/replacement



## marionandrob

Help!!
I have made a hole about the size of a 10p piece in the shower tray of our Swift Gazelle F59 just inside the door.  I have the piece that has come out.
Does anyone know if this sort of damage can be repaired or the best place to obtain a replacement tray.
Unfortunately this tray is not a rectangular one, it fits around our swivel seat Thetford toilet ( right hand side) and also around the base of the corner fitting vanity unit.

Thanks
Marion


----------



## Zebedee

Hi Marion

Relax - it can be mended, though it won't be invisible!

I've never done it myself, so will leave it for someone with first hand experience to advise, but if you don't mind a fairly noticeable mend there are sealers available which will do a permanent job for you.

I guess a new tray would be very expensive, both to buy and to have fitted.

Hope this cheers you up a bit


----------



## marionandrob

Probably less noticeable than the white gaffer tape sealing it at the moment!


----------



## Zebedee

Hi again Marion

I'm surprised you haven't had some replies by now. :? 

Thinking of the "noticeable" repair, I think if it were me I would fill the hole and seal it as well as possible with one of the magic sealers, leaving the surface of the hole just a little lower than the level of the tray - only a millimetre or two.

Then when the stuff has had 24 hours to cure, give it a prod to make sure it's firmly stuck, then spread a bit more over the hole and stick on one of those daft little plastic footprints you can get. (There must be other designs that are slightly less naff. 8O :roll: )

This will serve two purposes. It will add a lot of strength to the repair and will doubly ensure that the seal is watertight. Plus if you glue a couple more footprints (or whatever) on the base of the tray it will look as if it was meant to be there and will hide the repair perfectly.

Hope this helps. As I say, I've never done it - but that's what I would do if we ever manage to damage ours.  

Cheers


----------



## UncleNorm

Hi Marion. Stay calm! There but for the grace....

Have you contacted any suppliers, dealers or Swift to ascertain your options and associated costs?

Many folk work with GRP and fibreglass and, to them, it might be a simple job. 

Our daughter knocked a piece out of her front bumper on her month-old car. The local car doctor helped me search on the main road for the missing piece which we did find!   

He then 'welded' the piece in place, before performing his magic with filler and paint. The damage was invisible, even to the knowing eye.

If all else fails, how do you stand with your insurance excess?

Quick Edit: If it was my own problem, and feeling quite capable with my hands, I would probably consider the same road as Dave Zeb.


----------



## marionandrob

Thanks for the advice folks, the OH is actually pretty handy, we were working on the assumption that there would be someone on the forum in the "been there, done that" category who would either know the right kind of gunk to use on it or some fantastic spares shop that has just about everything!

Cheers
Marion
P.S the hole in the tray is down to me, a lethal combination of kitten heeled shoes, and being desperately in need of a pee- rushed to the loo,didn't take me shoes off, tripped on the way in and put the heel of my shoe down on the only bit of the tray that is not supported underneath


----------



## UncleNorm

Marion, when I said "There but for the grace..." I wasn't implying that I wear kitten-heeled shoes! I don't have the legs or the figure for them! :lol: :wink:


----------



## marionandrob

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## sallytrafic

marionandrob said:


> Thanks for the advice folks, the OH is actually pretty handy, we were working on the assumption that there would be someone on the forum in the "been there, done that" category who would either know the right kind of gunk to use on it or some fantastic spares shop that has just about everything!
> 
> Cheers
> Marion
> P.S the hole in the tray is down to me, a lethal combination of kitten heeled shoes, and being desperately in need of a pee- rushed to the loo,didn't take me shoes off, tripped on the way in and put the heel of my shoe down on the only bit of the tray that is not supported underneath


Hi Marion if you go to my blog and fast forward to the end you will see how I replaced my tray >click here<


----------



## bigfoot

My late father used to effect small repairs to Fibre glass with a mixture of washing soda and cement


----------



## teckie

Hi there... if you haven't already sorted your problem... contact these people (link below) they are very helpful and and make the plastic shower trays for most caravan and motorhome manufacture's, They will probably advise you of the best way to repair it or give you a quote for a new tray I had one off them last year and fitted it myself.

Cheers

Teckie

http://www.cirencesterplastics.co.uk/


----------



## maddie

Hi google STELMAX this welds/ melts to the plastic.Very easy to use but not long to play with it so stick your bit in place with it - then after five mins masking tape up,put on smooth with wet finger then pull off tape :lol: about as quick as I type this :wink: It is white and sticks,seals ,joins all types of plastic 
terry


----------



## mikeT

*repair to shower tray*

Depending on how old you van is you shower tray maybe made from ABS plastic not fibreglass have a look at the enclosed link I used to repair my broken tray last year I took my tray out to repair mike

ABS plastic weld weldi.ebay.co.uk/Plastic-weld-welding-glue-ABS-Perspex-model-boat-kit

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Plastic-weld-...NameZWD4VQQcmdZViewItemQQ_trksidZp1638Q2em124


----------



## 88870

Just replaced our entire tray that went around vanity and under thetford. Had it remade by a fibreglasser. Will give details later ... at work now!!


----------



## fenderbassman

PLease do - theboadacea.

Can anyone advise on the best way to get the tray out... From looking at my unit I'll have to work from the top down. Advice on attachment methods would help too.

I'm new to this game (and this site  ) so I envisage a steeep learning curve ahead.

Cheers

Andy


----------



## mikeT

[ Can anyone advise on the best way to get the tray out... From looking at my unit I'll have to work from the top down. Advice on attachment methods would help too.]

Hi Andy 
Send me a PM with you email address and will send you photos & 
Info on how I did mine if this would be of any help, each bathroom shower tray is different but the basic method of fitting is the same stuck in with silicone.

Mike


----------



## Mikemoss

We've got a fairly complicated crack in our shower tray, which also runs underneath all the washroom cupboards and the bog, so would be a nightmare to remove. Have tried various patented gloops and magic mystery cures and while everything seems watertight at the moment I'd feel a lot more comfortable with a 'proper' repair.

Someone on here recommended a firm called Branfibre and I've had a quote from them for 'around £175 plus VAT' to put a new layer of glass fibre over the tray while it's in situ. They're near Banbury and I'm going to have it done as soon as I can find time to take the MH over there.

Their website is here if you want to take a look. If anyone has any experience of using them it would be good to know.


----------



## 116339

I have just had similar damage repaired to my shower tray, I found Home Revive - 07807 86 85 24 whom mostly deal with homes which aren't of the mobile variety. They (well its just one guy actually!) did a fantastic repair to the shower and he also sorted two long standing chips on the worktop for me too, you'd never know the damage had been there, excellent service! Seems they don't have website but does have email address - [email protected]. They're based in Manchester so don't know how far they'll travel for job.


----------



## gaspode

mikeT said:


> the basic method of fitting is the same stuck in with silicone


If only........................... :roll:

I recently replaced our tray which was VERY firmly attached to the floor with a generous helping of the very best PU adhesive ever invented. The tray itself took about four hours to get out after removing all the bits and bobs to get at it and it must have come out in about a hundred tiny pieces. Apart from that, the job is fairly simple, just a case of stripping all the bits out of the bathroom and then replacing them all again afterwards.


----------



## 116896

*SHOWER TRAY REPAIRS*

HI ALL...

We repair cracked and damaged Shower Trays for less than £160, and our repair will stop it from ever causing you problems again with cracks in any other areas. We can do the repairs from your home address or chosen place.
Check out my website for all other services.

WE OFFER FREE HELP AND ADVISE AND SUPPORT FOR YOUR MOTORHOMES
LET US CARE FOR YOUR MOTORHOME


----------



## chrisblack

my brother in law, who fits showers, tiling, flooring etc... suggested a simple repair to be covering with a layer of "screed" (does that sound right) to ensure the base is level and waterproof and then with some high contact adhesive putting down a piece of non-slip flooring on top..

would that work?

chris


----------

